# Hemorrhoid Banding



## penswhitex (Dec 4, 2015)

I have a quick question about hemorrhoid banding. The patient had this in conjunction with a colonoscopy.  The colonoscopy report states:  Medium-sized internal hemorrhoids were found.  Hemorrhoid band ligation was performed.

Now, the physician has picked CPT 46946.  I think we should bill 46221.  Who is right?

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## syllingk (Dec 7, 2015)

Unless it is a Medicare patient I would use 45398


----------



## penswhitex (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks.  Didn't even realize that code was there.  How would you bill it for a Medicare patient?


----------



## syllingk (Dec 9, 2015)

I have attached the page that gives those instructions.


----------



## penswhitex (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you so much, that is just what we needed.


----------

